

How To Create an Ownership Mentality on Your Team - MMcCreery
http://www.thedailymuse.com/career/3-ways-to-create-an-ownership-mentality-within-your-team/

======
edandersen
The easiest way to get a team invested in their work is to _make them invested
in their work_. Smart people want _actual_ ownership and a real say in the
projects they are working on.

This article is a joke.

~~~
biot
You must be advocating that to confer real ownership, people need to invest by
purchasing a stake in what they work on. Just like a real owner, they will not
necessarily have a salary and may be required to dip into their savings and
increase their investment in order to cover losses in the business.

Are you sure that's what most people want? Or do they want to make a
substantial guaranteed salary plus have all the upside of profit sharing,
while taking on none of the risks? Those who prefer the former should be
founders in their own startup where the reward is proportional to the risk.

~~~
edandersen
Most smart people confident in their skills would be happy with profit sharing
and/or real equity in their work. Even founders draw a (quite substantial)
salary.

The word "ownership" implies "owning" something.

~~~
biot
I agree with you on what ownership means. And who wouldn't want to be a post-
funding owner where they can draw a nice salary and where the only thing they
risk is their time and other people's money? Few want to take on pre-funding
ownership where the starting salary is $0.

------
jasondenizac
step 1: give actual ownership.

~~~
anigbrowl
^ Better advice in fewer words.

------
nicpottier
What sort of sorcery has gotten this on the front page? The article is
ridiculous and the website hurts my sensibilities. WTH?

------
moron4hire
I think I used that stock photo on a client's website once. It was the
cheapest "teamwork" photo.

